# Article: TNT HD: Where's the HD? (TVPredictions.com)



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

I had another article published by www.TVPredictions.com

Best, Mitch
-----------------------------------------------
http://www.tvpredictions.com/davisfour112406.htm

TNT HD: Where's the HD?
By Mitchell Davis
HD Observer

Washington, D.C. (November 23, 2006) -- If you have HDTV, chances are you don't have too many channels. So that means that you would prefer the best quality HD programming on each channel you receive. So imagine how many subscribers are dismayed at the low picture quality on TNT HD.

The sad fact is that TNT HD isn't fit to have HD in it's name. It's high-def only part of the time. The vast majority of its content is in regular NTSC but in a [email protected] and stretched version "upconverted" to pseudo high-def which is just painful to watch.

Sure TNT will say that they have sports -- and some of their original programming such as The Closer or Saved -- in HD. However, TNT is like TBS or USA, a network mainly made up of reruns or movies.

Shows like ER, Angel, Charmed, Without a Trace, Judging Amy are not in HD; they are in fake HD. TNT also shows tons of great movies but virtually none of them are in HD.

With such great movies and TV shows on TNT, it is sad to see such little content that is true HD. No wonder DIRECTV is willing to pre-empt TNT HD most Sundays to make more HD room for the NFL games.

TNT HD ought to be embarrassed at the product they offer and carriers like DIRECTV ought to offer real high-def networks like Cinemax HD.


----------



## racemanva (Nov 3, 2006)

it's just not movies that TNT-HD has issues with. I made a post in the sports forum of this site a few days ago about the very low PQ of HD(or so they called it) of the PGA Grand Slam of Golf which was being televised live from Hawaii. Really bad.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I had another article published by www.TVPredictions.com
> 
> Best, Mitch


Congrats on the publication of your well stated article.


----------

